# Is there anyone who sells tortoise for a cheap price?



## PlanetGio

Is there anyone who sells tortoise for a cheap price? I love tortoises and I really want one, I've researched a lot about them.


----------



## wellington

The tortoise of most species is the cheapest part of owning a tortoise. 
If your looking for cheap, have you searched all that is needed to house, feed, heat, lights, humidity, vet visit if needed. Can you afford all the other stuff needed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I reccomend reading in this forum and determining what type of tortoise would best suit your current situation. Then placing a "wanted" ad on your local CRAIGSLIST.
You can also try to adopt a tortoise here.
But you need to be more specific about what type and how you plan to care for it.
For example: You have a large property with a sturdy fence.
Or: You have an aquarium and plan on keeping a tortoise in it.
Tortoises are not all the same and tortoise keeping may not be as simple as you think.


----------



## Tom

Don't worry about the price of the tortoise. Worry about the health and quality of the tortoise.

Saving a few dollars by buying from a cheap source can end up costing you hundreds in vet bills and frequently results in a dead tortoise even after spending all the money on vet bills. Its not worth it. Tortoises can live 100+ years. A few bucks one way or the other is inconsequential.

If money is tight you should wait until things get better.


----------



## PlanetGio

wellington said:


> The tortoise of most species is the cheapest part of owning a tortoise.
> If your looking for cheap, have you searched all that is needed to house, feed, heat, lights, humidity, vet visit if needed. Can you afford all the other stuff needed?


I have everything ready for it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Petco does ! And you get to try to get it to eat and it will not . But if your lucky maybe it will start to eat . But know you got to take it to the vet and your new cheep tort has worms so you pay a vet maybe $100.00 to deworm it . And a week later it stops eating again so you take it back to the vet and the tort got stressed so the vet gave the tort antibiotics he may live or not but your out the tort !
Or you spend a little more and get a tort that has a bath everyday, been given the right foods and temps . And you save all that money not giving it to vet bills . And you have a very happy little tort for a long time . And all the free info. 
And I hope you understand I have your best interest at heart . Good luck with the tort that makes you as happy as I am with all my torts ![emoji217]


----------



## PlanetGio

Tom said:


> Don't worry about the price of the tortoise. Worry about the health and quality of the tortoise.
> 
> Saving a few dollars by buying from a cheap source can end up costing you hundreds in vet bills and frequently results in a dead tortoise even after spending all the money on vet bills. Its not worth it. Tortoises can live 100+ years. A few bucks one way or the other is inconsequential.
> 
> If money is tight you should wait until things get better.





Tom said:


> Don't worry about the price of the tortoise. Worry about the health and quality of the tortoise.
> 
> Saving a few dollars by buying from a cheap source can end up costing you hundreds in vet bills and frequently results in a dead tortoise even after spending all the money on vet bills. Its not worth it. Tortoises can live 100+ years. A few bucks one way or the other is inconsequential.
> 
> If money is tight you should wait until things get better.


thank you


----------



## PlanetGio

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Petco does ! And you get to try to get it to eat and it will not . But if your lucky maybe it will start to eat . But know you got to take it to the vet and your new cheep tort has worms so you pay a vet maybe $100.00 to deworm it . And a week later it stops eating again so you take it back to the vet and the tort got stressed so the vet gave the tort antibiotics he may live or not but your out the tort !
> Or you spend a little more and get a tort that has a bath everyday, been given the right foods and temps . And you save all that money not giving it to vet bills . And you have a very happy little tort for a long time . And all the free info.
> And I hope you understand I have your best interest at heart . Good luck with the tort that makes you as happy as I am with all my torts ![emoji217]


thank you


----------



## PlanetGio

Tom said:


> Don't worry about the price of the tortoise. Worry about the health and quality of the tortoise.
> 
> Saving a few dollars by buying from a cheap source can end up costing you hundreds in vet bills and frequently results in a dead tortoise even after spending all the money on vet bills. Its not worth it. Tortoises can live 100+ years. A few bucks one way or the other is inconsequential.
> 
> If money is tight you should wait until things get better.


I am a dog trainer too by the way


----------



## Tom

PlanetGio said:


> I am a dog trainer too by the way


Awesome! What type of training do you do?

I train animals for film for a living, and I do protection dogs for a hobby.


----------



## PlanetGio

Tom said:


> Awesome! What type of training do you do?
> 
> I train animals for film for a living, and I do protection dogs for a hobby.


I do hunting dogs for a hobby


----------



## TechnoCheese

What kind of tortoise are you looking to get?
Could we see your set up?
Are you looking for a hatchling or an adult?

Keep in mind that even most small specifies require a minimum enclosure size of 8x4 feet.


----------



## Tom

PlanetGio said:


> I do hunting dogs for a hobby


Please take this to PM if you don't want to clutter your thread, but hunting dogs are great fun. I do falconry and last year I made one of my malinios my rabbit dog for hunting with my hawk. 

What type of hunting and what type of dogs do you work with? I can talk dogs all day, just as much as tortoises.


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> What kind of tortoise are you looking to get?
> Could we see your set up?
> Are you looking for a hatchling or an adult?
> 
> Keep in mind that even most small specifies require a minimum enclosure size of 8x4 feet.


I was thinking about a sulcata, whenever it grows I am going to put it in my big backyard, I have a good sized barn in my backyard too, I could heat it up.


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> I was thinking about a sulcata, whenever it grows I am going to put it in my big backyard, I have a good sized barn in my backyard too, I could heat it up.



Please be sure to give these a read-
How To Raise A Healthy Sulcata Or Leopard, Version 2.0 https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...ealthy-Sulcata-Or-Leopard,-Version-2.0.79895/ 

For Those Who Have a Young Sulcata... https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/For-Those-Who-Have-a-Young-Sulcata....76744/ 

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## PlanetGio

Tom said:


> Please take this to PM if you don't want to clutter your thread, but hunting dogs are great fun. I do falconry and last year I made one of my malinios my rabbit dog for hunting with my hawk.
> 
> What type of hunting and what type of dogs do you work with? I can talk dogs all day, just as much as tortoises.


malinois are my favorite dogs, could you pm me? i dont know hot it works im new


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> Please be sure to give these a read-
> How To Raise A Healthy Sulcata Or Leopard, Version 2.0 https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/How-To-Raise-A-Healthy-Sulcata-Or-Leopard,-Version-2.0.79895/
> 
> For Those Who Have a Young Sulcata... https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/For-Those-Who-Have-a-Young-Sulcata....76744/
> 
> Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


thank you so much


----------



## TechnoCheese

We would love to see your set up to make sure it’s ready for a tort


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> We would love to see your set up to make sure it’s ready for a tort


I can't take a picture with it on my laptop, its a enclosure for a baby tortoise, it is a box which is going to be filled with sand and grass


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> I can't take a picture with it on my laptop, its a enclosure for a baby tortoise, it is a box which is going to be filled with sand and grass



Sounds like a lot of changes should be made.

Sand should never, ever be used for any species of tortoise, and hay/grass shouldn’t either. Unless the grass is live, of course.

Do you have a phone you can use the site on, and upload a picture there? I find that a lot easier.


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> Sounds like a lot of changes should be made.
> 
> Sand should never, ever be used for any species of tortoise, and hay/grass shouldn’t either. Unless the grass is live, of course.
> 
> Do you have a phone you can use the site on, and upload a picture there? I find that a lot easier.


Oh could I do this on the phone?


----------



## wellington

PlanetGio said:


> I can't take a picture with it on my laptop, its a enclosure for a baby tortoise, it is a box which is going to be filled with sand and grass


No sand causes impaction. Orchid bark or coconut coir. If you wanted to start with a larger one, you may be able to rescue a sulcata looking for a home. 
If looking for a hatchling they run around 85.00 upto about 150.00. Some include shipping in the price some don't. 
Please read our caresheets and closed chamber thread to properly house and raise a sulcata.


----------



## PlanetGio

wellington said:


> No sand causes impaction. Orchid bark or coconut coir. If you wanted to start with a larger one, you may be able to rescue a sulcata looking for a home.
> If looking for a hatchling they run around 85.00 upto about 150.00. Some include shipping in the price some don't.
> Please read our caresheets and closed chamber thread to properly house and raise a sulcata.


Thank you


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> Oh could I do this on the phone?



Yep! We also have an app.


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> Yep! We also have an app.



I’m on my phone right now, how do I send a picture?


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> I’m on my phone right now, how do I send a picture?


Press the “upload file” button.


----------



## PlanetGio

Is it a plus sign?


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> Press the “upload file” button.



It won’t let me upload a picture


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> Is it a plus sign?



Oh, are you using the app?
Yes, it is. However, for some reason the app stopped letting me upload pictures today, and I’m not entirely sure why. Hopefully it works for you.


----------



## PlanetGio

oh I am using the app, I'll get on the website


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh, are you using the app?
> Yes, it is. However, for some reason the app stopped letting me upload pictures today, and I’m not entirely sure why. Hopefully it works for you.


----------



## PlanetGio

I still don't see the upload file button


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> I still don't see the upload file button



I don’t either, and I’m not entirely sure why. I have a screenshot about a week old that has the upload file button visible, but I checked again, and it doesn’t seem to be there.
I finally got my app to let me upload files again, but now it’s back to not letting me. This is pretty weird. I wonder if anyone else is having problems?


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> I don’t either, and I’m not entirely sure why. I have a screenshot about a week old that has the upload file button visible, but I checked again, and it doesn’t seem to be there.
> I finally got my app to let me upload files again, but now it’s back to not letting me. This is pretty weird. I wonder if anyone else is having problems?


I know right


----------



## TechnoCheese

You know what? This is the only thread it won’t let me upload pictures on. Is there a setting that doesn’t allow people to post pictures on a specific post?

You might try posting the pictures on another thread.


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> You know what? This is the only thread it won’t let me upload pictures on. Is there a setting that doesn’t allow people to post pictures on a specific post?
> 
> You might try posting the pictures on another thread.


alright


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> You know what? This is the only thread it won’t let me upload pictures on. Is there a setting that doesn’t allow people to post pictures on a specific post?
> 
> You might try posting the pictures on another thread.


it shows the upload screen but when I try to upload it, it says post error


----------



## TechnoCheese

PlanetGio said:


> it shows the upload screen but when I try to upload it, it says post error



That’s really weird. Maybe try the app again? 
I don’t think I’ve ever seen this happen, didn’t even know it was possible lol.


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> That’s really weird. Maybe try the app again?
> I don’t think I’ve ever seen this happen, didn’t even know it was possible lol.


lol


----------



## PlanetGio

TechnoCheese said:


> That’s really weird. Maybe try the app again?
> I don’t think I’ve ever seen this happen, didn’t even know it was possible lol.


I posted it


----------



## Taylor T.

Okay, this is a pretty clunky and annoying way of doing it, but since the normal way isn't working, here we go:
See the bar of icons just above your text when you are writing? 15 icons from the left is the image one. Unfortunately you can't just upload the file this way, and you'll have to use something like Dropbox to get the image URL. It should work then. I don't know why the normal way isn't working, but I suspect it has something to do with the poll function (I think it messes things up a lot).

Hope this works.


----------



## Yvonne G

PlanetGio said:


> Is there anyone who sells tortoise for a cheap price? I love tortoises and I really want one, I've researched a lot about them.


You just have to shop around until you find the price you can afford. Most tortoises sell for around the same price from seller to seller. The baby sulcatas might be the cheapest, but they grow pretty big and you have to have a large, warm yard for them to live in. Box turtles are sometimes pretty cheap. You can plan on spending about $100, plus or minus, for a commonly sold species of tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

TechnoCheese said:


> You know what? This is the only thread it won’t let me upload pictures on. Is there a setting that doesn’t allow people to post pictures on a specific post?
> 
> You might try posting the pictures on another thread.


It might be because he has the thread in a poll.


----------



## surfergirl

Welcome to the Forum!

Let me start by saying I do not want anyone to take this wrong at all. I mean no harm saying it but when someone asks how they can get a tortoise or really any animal they want to care for "cheap" this thought keeps going through my mind and I have to share it.

I have heard so many people say I would not pay that amount of money for (whatever animal,reptile,etc ) we are talking about so here is my thoughts on that...if you cannot afford the price of buying or adopting the pet, you most likely will be overwhelmed by the cost to care for it properly. The initial investment in the tortoise is the cheapest part of being a tort owner. The food, shelter, electricity, uvb, opportunity cost of your time, vet bills if needed, etc over a lifetime are really the expense of owning a tort or anything you have to nurture. It never stops.

Four example I had four dogs... born from 1999 to 2003, 80lb,14lb,7lb and 6lb. The total purchase price was, 400.,nothing,350,400. They lived 13yrs, 19yrs, almost16yrs and the youngest is 15yrs still living. Over all those years the initial purchase price equates to less than half of the cost of their annual expense per year they lived. I took really good care of them so maybe discount 250. Each yr....but For the average dog it costs 1000-500.00 if you care for them properly. That means good care, food, annual vet visits, etc. Kennel, grooming, and size changes the cost considerably along with health issues. 

I live in GA as well. I have never calculated the cost of my sulcata but just for fun let's look at a few of the expenses and such. He cost me 100.00 back in Dec 1994. First setup 250.00 and it lasted him 2 years. estimate annual supplies to be 150 or more. I have built 3 hot houses since and keep him outside yr round. His last house cost about 500.00. He has a uvb daylight bulb, and two heat emitters at 150watt each that run off timers and thermostats yr round.(not sure what that costs but winters in GA cost more than living with a sully in Fla!) The enclosure he has requires maintenance, he eats through 6 or more bails of Bermuda(60.00) a year and about 3 to 4 to 5 for bags of 25lb mazuri annually (124.00). I give him the grass cuttings from mowing but also supplement with fresh greens, pumkin,squash, etc. Think about new bulbs, high watt light fixtures, therostats, rubber doors he tears up annually, lol, grass seed to replant his winter enclose each yr....I could go on and on. I feed and check on him 2x'so a day...rain shine cold snow....early am before work and sometime after dark in the winter. Weekends I am cleaning out his house and setting him up for the next week , he is like a mini, bulldozing horse, who requires stall maintenance constantly. Climbing into a heat efficient tortoise shed with me at 50 plus yrs old in the pouring rain for three days straight to feed him is a pretty challenging event in itself...

If you are prepared for all that i have rambled on about above you can afford to buy a tort for $100-300.00. 


Hope this was enlighting as far as cost and responsibility of tortoilet (pet) ownership , sorry for the long post..

Disclosure:This was a quick exercise of cost analysis so actual cost is likely higher.
Not sure I want to know the true cost ......but it is worth whatever it costs to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

surfergirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Let me start by saying I do not want anyone to take this wrong at all. I mean no harm saying it but when someone asks how they can get a tortoise or really any animal they want to care for "cheap" this thought keeps going through my mind and I have to share it.
> 
> I have heard so many people say I would not pay that amount of money for (whatever animal,reptile,etc ) we are talking about so here is my thoughts on that...if you cannot afford the price of buying or adopting the pet, you most likely will be overwhelmed by the cost to care for it properly. The initial investment in the tortoise is the cheapest part of being a tort owner. The food, shelter, electricity, uvb, opportunity cost of your time, vet bills if needed, etc over a lifetime are really the expense of owning a tort or anything you have to nurture. It never stops.
> 
> Four example I had four dogs... born from 1999 to 2003, 80lb,14lb,7lb and 6lb. The total purchase price was, 400.,nothing,350,400. They lived 13yrs, 19yrs, almost16yrs and the youngest is 15yrs still living. Over all those years the initial purchase price equates to less than half of the cost of their annual expense per year they lived. I took really good care of them so maybe discount 250. Each yr....but For the average dog it costs 1000-500.00 if you care for them properly. That means good care, food, annual vet visits, etc. Kennel, grooming, and size changes the cost considerably along with health issues.
> 
> I live in GA as well. I have never calculated the cost of my sulcata but just for fun let's look at a few of the expenses and such. He cost me 100.00 back in Dec 1994. First setup 250.00 and it lasted him 2 years. estimate annual supplies to be 150 or more. I have built 3 hot houses since and keep him outside yr round. His last house cost about 500.00. He has a uvb daylight bulb, and two heat emitters at 150watt each that run off timers and thermostats yr round.(not sure what that costs but winters in GA cost more than living with a sully in Fla!) The enclosure he has requires maintenance, he eats through 6 or more bails of Bermuda(60.00) a year and about 3 to 4 to 5 for bags of 25lb mazuri annually (124.00). I give him the grass cuttings from mowing but also supplement with fresh greens, pumkin,squash, etc. Think about new bulbs, high watt light fixtures, therostats, rubber doors he tears up annually, lol, grass seed to replant his winter enclose each yr....I could go on and on. I feed and check on him 2x'so a day...rain shine cold snow....early am before work and sometime after dark in the winter. Weekends I am cleaning out his house and setting him up for the next week , he is like a mini, bulldozing horse, who requires stall maintenance constantly. Climbing into a heat efficient tortoise shed with me at 50 plus yrs old in the pouring rain for three days straight to feed him is a pretty challenging event in itself...
> 
> If you are prepared for all that i have rambled on about above you can afford to buy a tort for $100-300.00.
> 
> 
> Hope this was enlighting as far as cost and responsibility of tortoilet (pet) ownership , sorry for the long post..
> 
> Disclosure:This was a quick exercise of cost analysis so actual cost is likely higher.
> Not sure I want to know the true cost ......but it is worth whatever it costs to me.


Did you factor in the extra electricity it costs to keep a sulcata warm in the winter. My electricity bill is super high in winter.


----------



## surfergirl

No, Yvonne. Have you? I enjoy nurturing animals so figure I am saving on health and Medical costs by the therapeutic benefit I gain from having them  
I approximate that the winter, spring, fall cost is somewhere around 15.00 to 35.00 a month depending on the weather. Some years are cheaper than others. So season of heating is about 130.00 or more I would think. I think mid to north GA is a much better climate for Testudo torts if money is a conern. I keep mine Testudon torts outside yr round but the cost of a tort table and keeping Temps up inside a house for our cold months keeps cost at a minimum,. With their temp requirements They also get more months outside with just cold frames and smaller enclosures. So far to me, Russian or Hermanns torts are the mini "Sulcatas" for keepers who want easy and minimal tortoise cost/care conditions. My Margie will be kind of an in between setup if he gets 14"'s. 

Just offering the Testudo as a cheaper setup than a sulcata for sure. I equate it to the difference in food and vet bills of a rat terrier vs. a great dane. More of everything including poop! Lol! Hope this dialogue helps our PlanetGio


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> Don't worry about the price of the tortoise. Worry about the health and quality of the tortoise.
> 
> Saving a few dollars by buying from a cheap source can end up costing you hundreds in vet bills and frequently results in a dead tortoise even after spending all the money on vet bills. Its not worth it. Tortoises can live 100+ years. A few bucks one way or the other is inconsequential.
> 
> If money is tight you should wait until things get better.


There is an old thread of mine pretty much documenting how I spent over 2 grand nursing back to health a $200 tortoise. Then selling her to a good home for just $100.
So that cheap tortoise was a loss of$2,200


----------



## surfergirl

I forgot to add that if you master the method of captive hibernation then the Testudo torts are even more cost/care efficient. I have yet to try this.


----------



## surfergirl

Wow, ZP! Even a better example of the cost this tortoise keeping can be.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Did you factor in the extra electricity it costs to keep a sulcata warm in the winter. My electricity bill is super high in winter.


My electricity bill is much higher in the summer because of air conditioning and running the pool filter. Whatever we spend to keep Charlie's house warm in the winter is a lot less than we spend on keeping us cool in the summer.


----------



## Yvonne G

surfergirl said:


> No, Yvonne. Have you? I enjoy nurturing animals so figure I am saving on health and Medical costs by the therapeutic benefit I gain from having them
> I approximate that the winter, spring, fall cost is somewhere around 15.00 to 35.00 a month depending on the weather. Some years are cheaper than others. So season of heating is about 130.00 or more I would think. I think mid to north GA is a much better climate for Testudo torts if money is a conern. I keep mine Testudon torts outside yr round but the cost of a tort table and keeping Temps up inside a house for our cold months keeps cost at a minimum,. With their temp requirements They also get more months outside with just cold frames and smaller enclosures. So far to me, Russian or Hermanns torts are the mini "Sulcatas" for keepers who want easy and minimal tortoise cost/care conditions. My Margie will be kind of an in between setup if he gets 14"'s.
> 
> Just offering the Testudo as a cheaper setup than a sulcata for sure. I equate it to the difference in food and vet bills of a rat terrier vs. a great dane. More of everything including poop! Lol! Hope this dialogue helps our PlanetGio


Before I got solar my winter bill was about $200 a month , and summer was about $50 (I don't have air conditioning).


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I am thinking about putting solar on my heated enclosure outside. I have not built it yet but, it will get done soon. My torts are all in for the winter.


----------



## drew54

My initial investment was around $500 for my first hatchling. That's not including the utilities and some of grocery items. My basking bulb just blew today not sure why but that another expense. Good thing I had a back up. 

I do have to say that my tort is still cheaper than my kids and my dog. Food for my tort maybe 10 bucks every two weeks because I just go outside and get the bulk of her diet. Food for my kids and dog well you get the idea.


----------



## jsheffield

Welcome!

I love keeping my redfoot tortoise, Darwin, which is the species I decided on after doing some research.

I know that other people have said it, but it bears repeating ... a cheap tortoise still costs a lot of money to keep over its lifetime, in many cases more than one that's more costly initially (as a reputable dealer may charge more for a healthily started tort, while a bargain-basement dealer's tort will likely need a vet sooner than later).

A tortoise requires a significant commitment in time and money and space for years and years and years ... if that's off-putting than it may be that another type of animal may be better suited to your needs.

Jamie


----------



## turtlelog

Is there anyone on this forum that can give a positive, uplifting comment to anything?????? Have some mercy and compassion for a change!


----------



## queen koopa

turtlelog said:


> Is there anyone on this forum that can give a positive, uplifting comment to anything?????? Have some mercy and compassion for a change!


I find that most of the members of this forum are compassionate about all types of animals.... and if you look to the “old timer, active, and well known members” you get honest & and straight forward information.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry that you feel that way, @turtlelog. But I totally understand.
Almost all of our replies are meant to help. And our answers are Frank. Because we answer so many of the same questions over and over. Very few responses are hostile and even then they're directed at keepers who are harming their animals and will not take our help.
This is a great group of folks from all over the world. We just want to help you and your turtle or tortoise have the best, easiest life you can have.
And I still feel that the vast majority of this forums activity is uplifting and positive.
It has been pointed out before that sometimes it feels like we say too many negative things. But it seems like the responsible thing to do to respond with the truth. No matter how harsh or inconvenient it may sound.


----------



## drew54

turtlelog said:


> Is there anyone on this forum that can give a positive, uplifting comment to anything?????? Have some mercy and compassion for a change!



The sulcata is the cheapest priced tortoise hatchling. Just make sure you get one from a good breeder. The sulcata is the third largest specie and grows fast. Check out the forum and different species of torts to get an idea of care and size. Hope that helps.


----------



## MPappagallo

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry that you feel that way, @turtlelog. But I totally understand.
> Almost all of our replies are meant to help. And our answers are Frank. Because we answer so many of the same questions over and over. Very few responses are hostile and even then they're directed at keepers who are harming their animals and will not take our help.
> This is a great group of folks from all over the world. We just want to help you and your turtle or tortoise have the best, easiest life you can have.
> And I still feel that the vast majority of this forums activity is uplifting and positive.
> It has been pointed out before that sometimes it feels like we say too many negative things. But it seems like the responsible thing to do to respond with the truth. No matter how harsh or inconvenient it may sound.


As a somewhat new tortoise enthusiast, I am happy to find a site that provides clear, honest info that tells it like it is. That way, I know what to actually expect when I take the jump and buy/adopt my first tortoise. Most other places have glossed over the hard stuff and made everything sound like unicorns and rainbows when it comes to buying and raising tortoises...which is probably why there are so many that are raised improperly...and so many that are abandoned or neglected. So....thanks to all of you that tell it like it is. It is very helpful...and frankly, if someone gets their feelings hurt by listening to your advice, they may not be up to the challenge of properly raising a tortoise in the first place. Just my opinion.


----------



## dmmj

surfergirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Let me start by saying I do not want anyone to take this wrong at all. I mean no harm saying it but when someone asks how they can get a tortoise or really any animal they want to care for "cheap" this thought keeps going through my mind and I have to share it.
> 
> I have heard so many people say I would not pay that amount of money for (whatever animal,reptile,etc ) we are talking about so here is my thoughts on that...if you cannot afford the price of buying or adopting the pet, you most likely will be overwhelmed by the cost to care for it properly. The initial investment in the tortoise is the cheapest part of being a tort owner. The food, shelter, electricity, uvb, opportunity cost of your time, vet bills if needed, etc over a lifetime are really the expense of owning a tort or anything you have to nurture. It never stops.
> 
> Four example I had four dogs... born from 1999 to 2003, 80lb,14lb,7lb and 6lb. The total purchase price was, 400.,nothing,350,400. They lived 13yrs, 19yrs, almost16yrs and the youngest is 15yrs still living. Over all those years the initial purchase price equates to less than half of the cost of their annual expense per year they lived. I took really good care of them so maybe discount 250. Each yr....but For the average dog it costs 1000-500.00 if you care for them properly. That means good care, food, annual vet visits, etc. Kennel, grooming, and size changes the cost considerably along with health issues.
> 
> I live in GA as well. I have never calculated the cost of my sulcata but just for fun let's look at a few of the expenses and such. He cost me 100.00 back in Dec 1994. First setup 250.00 and it lasted him 2 years. estimate annual supplies to be 150 or more. I have built 3 hot houses since and keep him outside yr round. His last house cost about 500.00. He has a uvb daylight bulb, and two heat emitters at 150watt each that run off timers and thermostats yr round.(not sure what that costs but winters in GA cost more than living with a sully in Fla!) The enclosure he has requires maintenance, he eats through 6 or more bails of Bermuda(60.00) a year and about 3 to 4 to 5 for bags of 25lb mazuri annually (124.00). I give him the grass cuttings from mowing but also supplement with fresh greens, pumkin,squash, etc. Think about new bulbs, high watt light fixtures, therostats, rubber doors he tears up annually, lol, grass seed to replant his winter enclose each yr....I could go on and on. I feed and check on him 2x'so a day...rain shine cold snow....early am before work and sometime after dark in the winter. Weekends I am cleaning out his house and setting him up for the next week , he is like a mini, bulldozing horse, who requires stall maintenance constantly. Climbing into a heat efficient tortoise shed with me at 50 plus yrs old in the pouring rain for three days straight to feed him is a pretty challenging event in itself...
> 
> If you are prepared for all that i have rambled on about above you can afford to buy a tort for $100-300.00.
> 
> 
> Hope this was enlighting as far as cost and responsibility of tortoilet (pet) ownership , sorry for the long post..
> 
> Disclosure:This was a quick exercise of cost analysis so actual cost is likely higher.
> Not sure I want to know the true cost ......but it is worth whatever it costs to me.


You sound like a lawyer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

MPappagallo said:


> As a somewhat new tortoise enthusiast, I am happy to find a site that provides clear, honest info that tells it like it is. That way, I know what to actually expect when I take the jump and buy/adopt my first tortoise. Most other places have glossed over the hard stuff and made everything sound like unicorns and rainbows when it comes to buying and raising tortoises...which is probably why there are so many that are raised improperly...and so many that are abandoned or neglected. So....thanks to all of you that tell it like it is. It is very helpful...and frankly, if someone gets their feelings hurt by listening to your advice, they may not be up to the challenge of properly raising a tortoise in the first place. Just my opinion.


Tortoise keeping.
Actual correct care of a tortoise can be difficult if you don't know what you're getting yourself and your animal into.


----------

